# CBE control Panel question



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi can anyone answer this question?

My Rapido 746f has a CBE516 charger and CBE PC200 control panel.
Recently studying the instruction manuals I discovered that there is a set up/programming facility for the control panel.
By pressing various buttons it is possible and I quote here from the book " Voltmeter B2.With the buttons ref 2 and 3 one can modify the displayed value in 0.1V steps"
And indeed you can, however my question is to what purpose as the book doesn't say and it doesn't appear to alter the charge voltage on the battery. Eg if you change the meter to say 14.0v when on EHU the battery if charged is still only getting around 13.1v from the charger.And then if you turn of EHU the meter gives the actual battery voltage at that time.
Does anyone know what this setting really does do ??


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi Brian

I think it purely to callibrate the CBE voltmeter by comparing the displayed volts to those on an accurate multimeter(voltmeter). If it is out then you can reset the dispayed volts so that you know exactly what state your batteries are in.

Kev


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi Kev

thats it ! I tried it and it works.Simple really. Its a shame they didn't include the word "calibration " in the manual, but it isn't there in the French or Italian section either.

cheers


----------

